# Emptees - fun promotional site!



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

It's probably old news to the T-shirt vets around here but to me this was a nice site to stumble on I thought: 

Emptees - Showcasing the art of tee shirt design. Promote, talk about, and love tees, tshirts, t-shirts and T shirts.

It certainly appeals to a younger crowd than I'm used to but I found myself having fun checking out the t-shirts there. Anyway... thought others might like it too that might not have heard of it.


----------



## burnsuburbia (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea, it's a good site. Brand new...just launched last month, I believe. Run by the guys who do bigcartel.com.


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm checking it out as we speak. Thanks for the link, Scott.


----------



## L00T (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice site with cool designs... great find!


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the link. .... Jb


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

that was me back in high school. memories. thanks for sharing.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

I was so excited after I put up my two Daikonz shirts at the site and I just KNEW I'd get some hearts but not a one! These kids think I'm too old.


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm 25 and noone hearted my designs, either. Ah well. It's a really good thing that my target audience isn't shirt designers.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

ha, shall we heart each others designs? LOL


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Haha. Yeah, I got a comment on one today, but it was negative. Still better than my first, which didn't even manage a comment. lol.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahhh I finally got some heartage for my 3rd attempt!


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

Yeah, I know. I like it.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

I've only got one heart so far for two designs. Guess I'm just not young or hip enough, dude 

Nicely done site however.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

Same here. I'm not cool enough for these guys. It almost seems like if you spend more than 2 minutes on a design, you dont stand a chance with the hearts.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

dusk884 said:


> Same here. I'm not cool enough for these guys. It almost seems like if you spend more than 2 minutes on a design, you dont stand a chance with the hearts.


oh, come on. There's no need to say something crappy like that just because you're not getting love from a particular audience. 

anyway, if you look at the stuff that's getting a lot of attention on the site, it leans really heavily towards big, illustration-heavy prints. The Daikonz stuff isn't getting a lot of attention because it's two pretty basic logo shirts, and a shirt that has some better artwork and then KISSING TOADS is written across it inexplicably. Maybe I'm not cool enough to get that one, I guess. 

And the MiNGLED stuff isn't getting much attention because it's clever enough and well put together, but not really very bold or breaking new ground. You're right, everyone has done their own take on the iPod.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

seibei said:


> And the MiNGLED stuff isn't getting much attention because it's clever enough and well put together, but not really very bold or breaking new ground. You're right, everyone has done their own take on the iPod.


Thanks for the vote of confidence. Don't worry, I won't be crying into my beer over not getting many hearts. I guess every group does have differing tastes and mine just doesn't match theirs. 

(Won't stop me putting my t-shirts up there though )


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

good! that's exactly the right attitude.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

seibei said:


> oh, come on. There's no need to say something crappy like that just because you're not getting love from a particular audience.
> 
> anyway, if you look at the stuff that's getting a lot of attention on the site, it leans really heavily towards big, illustration-heavy prints. The Daikonz stuff isn't getting a lot of attention because it's two pretty basic logo shirts, and a shirt that has some better artwork and then KISSING TOADS is written across it inexplicably. Maybe I'm not cool enough to get that one, I guess.
> 
> And the MiNGLED stuff isn't getting much attention because it's clever enough and well put together, but not really very bold or breaking new ground. You're right, everyone has done their own take on the iPod.



To be honest, I think you're off the mark. Everything on my site is something I'm designing for myself or for my family via requests. I then throw them on CafePress for a fun hobby that I'm really enjoying. Really... I dont want to sound mean or hateful but it truly is my opinion that if the designs aren't done in MS Paint, they wont get the love that the Emptees community enjoys. I never said anything was wrong with it. 
As for the 'attention"... I'm selling tees whether or not I believed that I would. Just not getting the love from Emptees is all.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Maybe I'm reading this wrong, but what it sounds like you're saying is that the stuff that's getting love on Emptees is all done in MS Paint, which carries a lot of bad connotations with it, considering the rudimentary nature of the controls. That's fine that your stuff is doing well and that you enjoy what you do, you shouldn't be in this if you don't enjoy yourself, but there's no need to talk raw on an illustration-based design community when they don't like your work.

Oh, and implying that you spent more than two minutes on your designs and no one else did is just way off base.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

I agree and I find emptees fascinating to be honest. My own personal tastes are exactly opposite of the community at the site. I'm convinced that I can do something that will actually be a "winner" there however so I keep thinking about it. Just because I think the current "winners" are MS Paint quality, it doesn't mean that I hate them or feel any ill will to the site, the designers or have any negative feelings toward the site or community. 

Instead I feel challenged to do something and maybe "expand my horizons" by trying something totally different that I would never try before seeing this site.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

seibei said:


> Oh, and implying that you spent more than two minutes on your designs and no one else did is just way off base.


You're exagerrating. I never said that. In fact, you'll see a few days ago that I "hearted" your own Jackson shirt. I hearted a few shirts. Some of them very simple but I thought they were great. And I appreciate your own comments for my shirt at emptees lol.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

Good, but still, not to split hairs or anything, you did totally say that. 



dusk884 said:


> It almost seems like if you spend more than 2 minutes on a design, you dont stand a chance with the hearts.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ahh maybe because I type as I would speak, I think you read me wrong. I said "almost"... I didnt declare it to be a fact. But either way... even if I believed that, why would I heart your own design and several other shirts if I had the disdain for the community that you believe I have?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

dusk884 said:


> But either way... even if I believed that, why would I heart your own design and several other shirts if I had the disdain for the community that you believe I have?


Do you really want us to answer that? Because the fact is you're being really disingenuous.


----------



## seibei (Mar 17, 2006)

it seemed like an off-base generalization, almost or not. I'm done.


----------



## dusk884 (Oct 5, 2007)

Ya, same here.


----------



## Dirt (Oct 10, 2007)

I put up two designs which didn't get hearted. That being said, I've found the community in general to be very friendly and helpful. My second upload got a few responses as to why they felt it wasn't a great design, and I think if i continue to use the tees section as a soundboard it will really help me to grow and learn about composition of a knockout shirt.

Most of what I do now is really basic designs with big slogans across the chest. We're moving in a more 'artistic' direction with one of our websites, though. I really appreciate having a place like that to learn from people with way more experience than me. Jm2c.


P.S. - It is extremely disappointing to be 6'3 and 270lbs while on that site. There's rarely any shirt bigger than an XL in peoples shops. lol.


----------



## Shire (Aug 1, 2007)

not meaning to bring this to the beginning again but thanks for the share...hopefully i can get some t-shirts up there in the near-future and see if i fit in enough for some receptions of hearts


----------



## primkimichi (Jun 27, 2008)

i just found out about emptees today and i think it's amazing. is it much like threadless but without the selling?


----------



## IntegralApparel (Jan 18, 2008)

I have to agree with Seibei, emptees niche is custom illustrations, typography and innovative apparel decoration. Sit around and give it a chance, and I bet your line work, shadows, highlighting, color palettes and overall illustration skills will rise exponentially after some time on that site. It's like a little kid growing up in an NFL family, sooner or later, hes gonna play pro ball too..
Not sure if that made sense, it did in my head tho!
I heart emptees and zombies and guts and mosters and custom type..

Put up a hot tee, and you'll get some love, plain and simple


----------



## tshirt4you (Oct 13, 2008)

hm at the moment no picture are showing up on the whole site with FF and IE...but as soon as they come back online I will check it out. Thanks for the tip


----------



## jkruse (Oct 10, 2008)

I love this site.

It is the reason why I am so unproductive.


----------

